# 1900 box



## RICK BOYD (Mar 10, 2008)

all the old timers around St. Joe Mo. call a 4"x4"x1 1/2" metal box 
a "1900 box" always wondered why but never knew


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

It's an old catalog number. Try clicking here:

http://www.electriciantalk.com/showthread.php?t=1305


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

its the original part number from steel city


----------

